

MarineTraffic.com - Live Ships Map - gtzi
http://www.marinetraffic.com/

======
joezydeco
Note the hundreds of ships parked off the coast of Singapore. That's the US
economy anchored out there.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1212013/Reve...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1212013/Revealed-
The-ghost-fleet-recession-anchored-just-east-Singapore.html)

